# quality tree care professionals wanted/ lakes\mt region of NH



## tree jockey (Mar 15, 2006)

*Reposting: TREE CARE professionals wanted/ lakes\mt region of NH*

:help: We are a residential arboricultural firm providing environmental management to up scale ,second home estates on the lake shores of central NH. always searching for professional tree care personnel. we perform all facets of tree health care from planting-tree removal.Looking for foreperson,climbers,diagnosticians, PCO's, and laborers good pay,great beenies,great location to work, for great team players! Women urged to apply. [email protected]:


----------



## tree jockey (Mar 31, 2006)

*Lakes/Mountain region of central NH*



tree jockey said:


> :help: We are a residential arboricultural firm providing environmental management to up scale ,second home estates on the lake shore of central NH. always searching for professional tree care personnel. we perform all facets of tree health care from planting-tree removal.Looking for foreperson,climbers,diagnosticians, PCO's, and laborers Great beenies,great location to work, for great team players! [email protected]:


EOE

Still looking for the best . let me know


----------

